# Esophageal manometry test



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Has anyone had an esophageal manometry test? I had one a couple of weeks ago. It's where they snake a catheter down one nostril into your stomach, then have you take sips of water to measure the strength of your esophageal contractions. They have you "snort" novacaine to numb your nasal passage. I tend to have problems with prescription painkillers (I pass out). I was awake during the time the nurse put the catheter into my stomach but then felt sick and hit the deck. I woke up with a doctor and about 6 nurses staring down at me and commenting on how white I was and how low my bp was. I spent over an hour in Recovery. The nurse said he has been doing this for many years and I was the first patient to ever do that during the procedure!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like a vasovagal response.Various things can effect the vagus nerve and the feeling nauseated and hitting the deck is common (this is what happens when people faint at getting blood drawn kinda thing) http://heartdisease.about.com/cs/arrhythmi.../Syncope2_2.htm K.


----------

